# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC "What is the meaning of life?" What was the answer?
*Basic Task ii* - Teach a DC something that you don't know how to do (examples: a musical instrument, break-dancing).

*Advanced Task i* - Create or find a passage or portal to hell using any means necessary. Find the devil and share a cold beer with him to beat the heat. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Go to a beach, and transform into a shark. Scare some people.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Eat someone from Advanced Task ii.

----------


## woblybil

Whew, Something to do besides fish......  :smiley: 
I have been far enough down in the dark places in AP's to see the red glow of hell below me and hear rustling noises and the screams of demons fighting, I think I'll pass on that one..

----------


## blues

i'm with woblybil on this, with my poor level of dream control if i ended up in hell i'd probably crap myself  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha! If it's any consolation, the first two times I did any hell related tasks, I chickened out. Hoping to conquer that fear this month!

----------


## Micael

Those sound good, I think I'll go mess with some poor humans and leave the demons alone for the time being.  ::chuckle::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Aww...my suggestions didn't get in. Oh well. At least I can still screw with some DCs and try out my own ideas too!

----------


## Zyangur

Love these tasks  ::D:  . I can only imagine what a DC will say when we ask them what the meaning of life is, hehehe.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Aww...my suggestions didn't get in. Oh well. At least I can still screw with some DCs and try out my own ideas too!



The Basic I task WAS your suggestion, goofy buns.  :tongue2: 

Great idea too by the way, so thanks!

----------


## woblybil

They all look kinda tough for me..
I might end up doing the Bird-walk this month  :Oh noes:

----------


## GrannyPigms

Teaching a DC something I don't know how to do seems fun.

 :Hi baby:

----------


## splodeymissile

oh, hell is going to be fun. might have a scrap with satan. beat a genie, so it shouldn't be too hard.

----------


## TheBooneMan

One time in a dream, (About a month ago)
I was teaching my grandmother how to play bass... and as I was teaching her how to strum a string, she looked at me... And she pulled out a banana out of her braw and said "Calm down and drink it!" And then she started crying for some reason.... I woke up laughing my butt off!!!

----------


## Stalthdan

I think I did basic task I! You can find the DJ entry here. Don't worry, it's pretty short.

----------


## dolphin

I tried teaching a female DC how to turn me into a dolphin. I told them all they had to do was vividly imagine me being a dolphin and then kiss me. It didn't work out too well. The poor DC didn't know what to do and I woke up.

----------


## bemistaken

*I'm scared already!  I'm going to shoot for "What is the meaning of life?" task.  I can be easily frightened in the dream world...let's just hope the answer I get doesn't scare the sh#t out of me!*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> One time in a dream, (About a month ago)
> I was teaching my grandmother how to play bass... and as I was teaching her how to strum a string, she looked at me... And she pulled out a banana out of her braw and said "Calm down and drink it!" And then she started crying for some reason.... I woke up laughing my butt off!!!



I'm not sure if you meant for this post to be in the TOTM thread, but I had a hearty lol at it nonetheless  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

8/05
2:30am I almost made it...I was in an old favorite bar in N.Y. and the bar maid got drunk and fell down so I helped carry her out and the owner took over while we waited for the night girl to come in and I wanted a smoke and got change for the machine which was behind the bar and put in 13 quarters but it was dark so the owner gave me a flashlight that didnt work and finally opened up the machine and there were only two brands in it, A coupe old red and white packs of Lucky's and one green menthol and the rest of the slots were full of ice cream bars and I tore apart the green one getting it out and gave up on that and turned to the bar as all of the night girls came in, There were three of them besides the one we had dragged out and then I recognized the blonde, I had just seen her on the internet and said i'm dreaming and I'm going to take the drunk one somewhere and at the same time thought to ask her the meaning of life and they all started to fade before I got an answer then I started to feel the weight of my body on the bed and said Aw-Crap, Good timing! and reached for the recorder and was goint to try to go back to sleep and finish it but now i'm awake for good..... Dang.

ps: I don't smoke anymore and have not been in a bar in fifteen years.  :tongue2:

----------


## KarmaSangye

*I became lucid and got into a mortal kombat battle with some DC. I shot fire balls street fighter style. I also manifested a cup of water and threw it at him, random. I woke up. I went back to sleep with the intention to complete the TOTM. 

*I became lucid in some random house. I reached into my pocket to take a lucid pill to make the dream stable, vivid and long lasting. I took two pills and the dream became clearer after that. I thought of the task of the month, so I found a random person and took them outside to show them how to fly. First I pointed to the sky saying look you can go in any direction even the stars. I noticed there was a planet similar to saturn, it suddenly exploded showering blue water everywhere. I thought wow that was amazing! I went back into the house to get my brother so he could fly with us. He took to long. The dream ended.

----------


## NyxCC

Basic i done! Tried to get as many answers as I could, the first and best one being "going forward".  ::D: 





> I am now one floor below, with my bf and a number of DCs next to me. I decide to ask my bf about the meaning of life. At first he answers something about "going forward", which I very much like. I tell him to repeat it again but instead he says "I like going back and forward" and then blurts out "Money". This disappoints me a bit. I want to get more and better answers so ask another DC. This guy looks falsely familiar and initially gives me the impression I might have encountered a real dreamer as he begins to ponder the question. But then he just keeps repeating "mmm" and "mmmhum" and doesn't say anything. I am annoyed and feel the dream is slipping away as I have been waiting too long. The dream stops but instead of going through the void, I lose consciousness. It takes maybe about 10 seconds and I am back in the dream.
> 
> I was in some sort of a corridor before and now I go into the next room where there are a lot of DCs from my class. I want to ask once again, so I organize those DCs which are now around 20 to gather in front of me as if I am about to take a picture of them. I then make an intro and ask them what the meaning of life is. Lots of my classmates raise hands and I select K. who is smiling to answer. She starts a long speech about happiness. She doesn't say anything exciting, just tells me about her life. I have no more interest in getting the question answered.

----------


## Xanous

Basic Task i is all I care about this time. I was actually going to opt out this month but had a change of heart. Advanced ii sounds like it could be a wild ride but I think I'm going to be too chicken for it especially after listening to the podcast!  ::chuckle::  The other tasks just don't appeal to me.  ::whyme::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Basic Task i is all I care about this time. I was actually going to opt out this month but had a change of heart. Advanced ii sounds like it could be a wild ride but I think I'm going to be too chicken for it *especially after listening to the podcast!*



LOL, sorry bout that man.  I guess after the hostile dreamworld question, etc. we're gonna have to schedule some kind of repair podcast.  Or were you more frightened by Ophelia's special WBTB technique?   ::chuckle:: 

By the way, thanks so much for the tip on tagging!  I've fixed that in both episodes if you have any way of erasing the downloaded MP3s and refreshing somehow.  I really appreciate that!  I'll get back to ya soon on the rest of your message...

On topic: I love this meaning of life task.  Really looking forward to what those crazy DCs have to say.   ::D:

----------


## Graywolf

Oooh, I'll try and ask a dream character how to dance  ::D:  Always wanted to know.

Dunno how successful I'll actually be with getting enough sleep for this, though, now that school's started again. =n=

----------


## Xanous

Ok did it. I may try asking this again since the LD was so short and I didn't really get to milk out a good answer.





> I am having some NLD talking to a female DC and changing clothes in front of her. I realize this doesn't make sense because the last thing I remember is rolling over to my right side doing SSILD cycles. I decide I have to be dreaming and start to wonder off but quickly remember the task. I go back into the bedroom of some version of a house I lived in once. The woman does not really look like anyone I know but I think she must be my wife. I say, "Hey, DC."
> She is sitting on the edge of the bed in an all white night gown. She looks up at me and responds, "Yes?"
> I quickly ask, *"What is the meaning of life?"*
> Her answer, "Something good."
> Knowing that this dream feels like it's about to collapse already, I turn away and say, "Thanks DC." I suddenly wake up.

----------


## veinsetsuns

I almost did basic task I!

Having read the basic lucid dream task for August on Dreamviews, I went to bed chanting 'I will have a lucid dream and find out the meaning of life'. It was an unsuccessful attempt at WILD but I managed to gain lucidity in the middle of a regular dream. I don't remember what was happening before I became lucid but as soon as I realised I immediately remembered I needed to as a DC about the meaning of life (Sidenote: It was also then that it was brought to my attention just how loud and overexcited sounding my dream voice is). 

There was quite a crowd of DCs and I picked out a woman wearing a red and white toga to consult on the basis of 'she looked intelligent'. I made her walk to me (she almost walked through me) and I asked... or should I say screamed at her to tell me the meaning of life. She replied with something completely irrelevant. Unsatisfied I picked another DC (on the basis of how cute he looked) and asked him instead and to my surprise I actually got an answer! He told me 'the meaning of life is not to live well, but to...' and I cannot remember what the end part was!! I was so gutted when I woke up especially since I remember repeating the line a few times in the dream to make sure I remembered. I remember it containing something about a museum though. Then I kissed him which fed back into another non-lucid dream.

I'm going to try again and hopefully remember the answer this time!

----------


## Arra

I'm trying to get into LDing again and by chance had one last night, so I'm going to try to do any of these as I'm hoping they'll motivate me.  The hell one sounds particularly interesting.  I think I'd ask the devil what the meaning of life is.

----------


## dolphin

I completed basic task 1. My brother in laws final answer to the meaning of life was that it's "The earth's core, mantle, crust, and all of the things on top."

Lucid #213-TOTM Success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

> Basic Task i is all I care about this time. I was actually going to opt out this month but had a change of heart. Advanced ii sounds like it could be a wild ride but I think I'm going to be too chicken for it especially after listening to the podcast!



Gosh, what's in that podcast? I just started listening, so the tex mex intro is supposed to put you at ease before the scary stuff?  ::roll:: 

Congrats on TOTM, Xanous! Man, you are fast!  ::goodjob::

----------


## CharlesD

I did both basics last night in very short order.  I asked a random male DC what the meaning of life was and he replied, "The opposite of death."  Then I said that since I was in a dream I was going flying.  He replied that flying wasn't possible, so I said offered to teach him how and I showed him how to fly.  We flew a couple hundred yards and I woke up.

----------


## Xanous

> the tex mex intro



Did I miss something?

----------


## NyxCC

> Did I miss something?



In the very beginning they talk about unorthodox methods to induce natural wakes, which includes eating something heavy like tex mex.  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Become a shark and eat someone. Awesome! Best tasks I've seen here for a long time. Granted I've not looked in quite a while either.

----------


## Xanous

> In the very beginning they talk about unorthodox methods to induce natural wakes, which includes eating something heavy like tex mex.



Oooh. If you had said massive-dump-awakening I would have remembered it better.  :Big laugh:  Anyway back to TOTMs...

----------


## TearsOfAWhisper

So, as you can tell I'm new to this website but I'm really interested in TOTM. So last night, as I became lucid, I remembered basic task I. I then asked her "what is the meaning of life?" 
She replied "innocence" and kissed me really lightly on the lips. She then licked her own neck?! And kissed mine and said "if something creates a new experience, it is worth doing" 
And she disappeared and I flew out a window. :Oh noes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha, licked her own neck? That's one talented DC  ::chuckle:: 

Great job guys, I love how you all kill these, even in the first week! Momma's gotta catch up...

----------


## Bharmo

Woohoooo!!
My first basic task of the month!! Second LD since I joined the DVA!! Here's the meaty part (Full dream here):




> I tell her "let's try something" and go to some kind of shop and talk to someone inside that we cannot see. I ask "What's the meaning of life?" and an old man answers "I cannot get the bamboo"  So I decide to ask someone else, who by his looks I think is going to answer something in the line of "Sex, drugs and rock and roll". I ask him what's the meaning of life and his answer is "Sex".



BTW, thanks for giving so many different tasks so that we the newbies can choose one that is easy for us.
And special thanks to CanisLucidus for his help at the Intro Class!

----------


## NyxCC

I wasn't planning to go for advanced, but there was a beach so gave it a try. You never know where you'll end up lucid after all!  :smiley: 





> Somewhere along the way, I remember the advanced TOTM which I didn't plan of doing, but may as well try. I briefly think that this dream has been going on for quite a while and I am already starting to forget it. I look to the beach in front of me, but now instead of the yellow sand and light green water, the sand is grey and the water is dark. I try to change the color of the sand, but it remains grey. I notice how violently the waves crash and the water moves. Never seen anything like this and I have no intention of going in and trying to turn into a shark under these conditions. So, I decide to wait until things improve, and find a spot on the beach where by the way the sand is turning more yellowish. I lie on the sand and think about how I am going to turn into a shark and then maybe go in the water. I try to feel my fins and my shark body (kind of big and bloated) but the dream ends.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> BTW, thanks for giving so many different tasks so that we the newbies can choose one that is easy for us.



You're welcome, and congrats on the wings! I love that your DC read your mind on the "sex" answer  :tongue2: 

*EDIT: REMEMBER FOLKS:* If you complete a task of the month, don't forget to request to join the proper usergroup. More importantly, if you join the usergroup, or only post in here "I did the TOTM!" you *WILL NOT GET CREDIT* unless you either:

1.) Post the LD in this thread, either in full, or just quote the TOTM part (<< preferable)
2.) Link to the corresponding journal entry

Last month, someone requested the usergroup permissions, but failed to post the dream in here even after I reminded them, and failed to link to a journal entry that had anything to do with completing the tasks. And already this month, someone requested permission but hasn't posted anything yet. So please *PLEASE* share your dream in this thread so you can get your wings!  :smiley:

----------


## Bharmo

Wow! These wings feel great... maybe even addictive?  :Shades wink: 





> You're welcome, and congrats on the wings! I love that your DC read your mind on the "sex" answer



Read my mind and answered "sex"? Never!  ::angel:: 
You've read all that stuff about REM and physiology, right? IWL I'm pure and innocent  :Cheeky:

----------


## djpatch999

*Basic Task i*

Woo first task of the month completed ever for me!! So happy! Anyways, here's the clip from the DJ entry:





> I was on a pirate ship at sea, the dream wasn't really stable and there was no clarity. But the one thing I remembered to do is one of the TOTMs. So I ran up to quite a young boy on the deck and hurriedly asked him what the meaning of life is. He instantly replied "Blue banana whale in time" .......wat? O.o Before I had time to question him further the realisation came that I'd just completed the task of the month, I got too excited and woke up.



...and here's the full DJ entry for anyone wanting to read the other dreams I had that night: Task Of The Month Complete? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm going to try the task again even though I've completed it. I just want the dream more clear and vivid so maybe I can stay around longer to question them about what they said  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok, I tried and failed with the devil thing again.. fun ride though:


*Spoiler* for _attempted Basic i and Advanced i_: 



I got up and left the room. When I went down the hall and into the livingroom, it looked completely different, like that of a small apartment. There were a bunch of scattered papers on the kitchen counter, and I remember thinking at that moment "I know I wrote down the tasks of the month on one of these pieces of paper...." So I began rummaging through them. I couldn't find what I wanted, and I kinda got clear there for a second, questioning the validity of these papers. Then the Hell TOTM struck my brain, and I immediately got down on all fours. I pressed my face through the floor, and that obedient tunnel to hell appeared instantly. A moment of fear swept through me (if you haven't read any of my tunnel to hell dreams before, this is #4.. and if you can imagine for real, a dark, creepy tunnel that goes way down deep, with some fiery orange glow, and sounds from the deep not unlike the Balrog of Moria, then you'll know why I chickened out the first two times and didn't go in). The moment passed quickly, because I've been psyching myself for it in waking life. Alot. No fear, it's a dream, MY dream...

The past few days, since my last attempt at this task, I decided that I would manifest a rope to get down, because flying/hovering/climbing are not at the top of my lucid skills. Obediently, a sturdy rope appeared in front of me, perfectly in the center of the tunnel. I grabbed it and tugged, it seemed to be fastened at the top somehow, but I didn't look up. My focus was down down down. I grabbed the rope with my arms AND legs like a spider, and began to slide down. I felt a little like I was going down a really creepy well. "The Well from Hell" haha, sounds like a scary B movie. Or a documentary: "Hell's Wells, Have They Dried Up? Story at 11." Ok I'm done  :tongue2: 

Anyway, I started sliding down the rope, which should have burned my hands, so I'm glad I didn't have that as a distraction in this dream. I focused hard to see a bottom to the tunnel, because that's where I failed last time (it ended up being an endless tunnel and I woke up before finding the bottom). Two times I had to focus and say, "I'm approaching the bottom, I'm approaching the bottom," and my feet finally found the ground. In retrospect, I don't remember any heat at all. I had a lucky, pain free trip to Hell. Almost immediately, a figure approached me. (My memory is a little foggy from this point on, so I'll do my best. I think my memory tends to be a bit better when I'm super focused, like descending the tunnel, since I was so set on tackling that. So when I got to a point I hadn't got to before, I stopped trying to control everything, and just let the story take over. But as a reflex, I may be dropping too much focus as well, and forgetting stuff. Gotta work on that in the future.)

Alright, so a figure approached me, and he seemed to be made up of half smoke, and half something corporeal. But he seemed to phase in and out of it. I think I asked if he was the devil, but I don't remember an answer. I remember him getting super close to me though. He was handsome, when he wasn't a billowy cloud of smoke. And I remembered Dianeva's idea to ask him the meaning of life! (Sadly, the beer never popped into my head, aside from which, even if I had succeeded in this basic task, that's a pretty long as fucking way of getting to it, to then fail at the advanced!) So I asked him "What is the meaning of life, oh Dark Lord?" (kidding, I didn't say the dark lord part  :tongue2:  ) I know he had an answer, I just KNOW it, but I don't remember. All I remember is he swooped me up in wings of smoke, and the next thing I remember, I was standing on earth.

Oreo face? I think so!!  ::|: 

Apparently I'm not even good enough for hell, and the devil himself kicked me right out. Wow. So the last thing I remember is seeing 2 DCs that I have a hunch that I recognized. I'm pretty much nonlucid at this point I think. I hug them both tightly, then wake up.

----------


## NyxCC

OB, Congrats on the ld and brave high quality attempt to do advanced! Excellent stuff! And the fact that you couldn't remember the beer part only means we will be reading more of these entries this month.  :Rock out:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh you can count on it NyxCC. Even if August passes before I get there, I got a date with the Devil.

----------


## Zyangur

I could have quickly and easily completed the two basic tasks, and had the perfect chance to, but apparently instead of talking to a person right in front of me, I should make the effort to fly all the way over to a different place and talk to someone  ::?: 

Middle School Teacher Teaching me how to WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Graywolf

Oh, gosh, I thought Basic task II had said "ask a DC how.." not "teach a DC how.." Oops :V  That's okay though, because teaching a DC how to do something sounds even more fun. 'u'

I dunno what I'll teach them.  Maybe how to firebend or something...

----------


## Raven Knight

Completed the task of having a beer with the devil!


*Spoiler* for _Welcome to Hell_: 



*Welcome to Hell*
I find myself sitting on the bottom of a pool of water.  It is warm and comfortable there.  It seems I was just here, and now I am back here again.  I have a desire to stay here.  So I just sit on the bottom of the pool for a while until Nomad swims down beside me and looks at me.  He speaks telepathically since speaking underwater doesn't work very well.  He tells me to come to the surface, we can go take care of the task of the month.  He says I'm the one who says I know the devil, or the Lord of the Pitt, or whatever he calls himself.  I say ok, and then swim up to the surface.  It seems harder to get to the surface than I had thought it would be.  I get to the surface and pull myself out onto the land.  Alex is gone, and for that I am grateful.  The memories of the previous dream are still with me, and I remember hugging Alex when I clearly shouldn't have, clearly he didn't want me to do that  I lead Nomad into the tower and to the communications room.  I activate the communicator and get a connection with the Courts of Chaos, which is an area most people refer to as Hell.  I get in touch with an old friend, Pilgrim, who is also known as the Lord of Darkness.

She looks like Pilgrim from the Spawn series with large black bat wings.  Pilgrim comments on the fact it has been quite a while since we have talked, and we spend a bit of time talking to each other, and Nomad, too.  I finally get to the point where I ask if the Pitt is around, to which Pilgrim says she believes he is.  She says he's not around too often, having quite a few other multiverses to deal with, but he is around right now.  I tell her that is great, I'm bringing Nomad through.  One of the mirror portals opens and both Nomad and I go through it.

On the other side of the portal Nomad and I are standing in a place that definitely looks like Hell, like the biblical version of hell.  There is fire everywhere, the sky is red and choked with smoke clouds.  I see open flows of lava that flow like rivers and streams.  Smoking volcanoes riddle the surrounding mountains, a couple of them are actively erupting.  Pilgrim is right there to meet us.  She says it has been so long since any of us have been out here that the Pitt can spare a bit of time if we want to meet with him.  She comes with us towards what looks like a large fortress.  A foreboding fortress.  We go inside and to a large room where there is an even larger demon.  Lord of the Pitt is sitting on what looks like a throne, well he is really more kicked back on the throne and relaxing.  Nomad transforms into a somewhat demonic looking form and walks right over to the Pitt and starts talking to him as if they were old friends.  The Pitt doesn't seem to mind.  Nomad says that the round of drinks is on him.

He summons up some beers, different sizes dependent on the size of the person drinking it.  Pilgrim and my beers are normal size, his is medium since his demon form is a bit larger than a human, and the Pitt's is HUGE.  So the four of us sit there in the throne room of Hell with the devil himself drinking beers and chatting for a while.  I'm not sure how long this goes on for.  I don't remember any details of what we talked about, though.  Not sure how much time passes before I finally wake.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I hate you!  :tongue2: 

Seriously though, awesome, awesome LD. This is one of my favorite tasks so far, so congrats a million for getting there. And without fear! *highfive* at you woman!!

----------


## ChadYeager

I did my first TOTM! So after I became Lucid I ran into my neighbors house and asked them if they wanted to learn how to fly. It was weird because this DC was a completely different ethnicity then my actual neighbor but nonetheless they were like "okay!..?" so I said "okay I'll do it right here!" and i got really excited because I've wanted to float again for the past couple weeks and i felt my heart pounding (this excitement is probably why my dream was so short). I do my technique for flying, which is to run, jump, do a 180, then become parallel to the ground with my back to the floor and float before hitting the ground, or in this case before hitting the countertop I jumped over. As I floated up and touched back down on the ground the DC looked a little shocked and said "so thats all I do?" and then I woke up. That was my first good lucid dream since three weeks ago but I only wish it was a longer. I usually rub my hands together and feel my surroundings a lot more before attempting any flying. I'll remember that next time !

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Might I just say, I LOVE the bonus task. Eating a dream character, after morphing into a shark. THAT sounds like a blast! Can't wait til' I get a few more lucid dreams under my belt. Still, if/when I get lucid, I'm not letting my inexperience stop me from _trying_

~SilverWolf~

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Tonight's the night! I can do this! *Starts jumping and punching in place* *Rocky music begins playing* I'm gonna have a lucid and get this shit done!!! I can do this! Yes I can!!! YES...I...CAN!!!

----------


## woblybil

So far the only task I can remember when i'm dreaming is the "Meaning of life" and that one has gotten me poked in the nose and pee'd on by a critter. This just aint goin my way..  :Oh noes: 

ps: It was funny so I put it in my DJ anyways...http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/bad-dcs-49617/

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I've been having an increased amount of LDs!!! Had one last night but it was only about 30 seconds, and very very vivid(vivid means not very clear right?). But hopefully this streak will continue so I can do some tasks, both personal, and DV tasks. I know my current count is 6 since my return, but I had one or two in June, one in July, and the rest this month if I remembered that right. This ADA method is freaking awesome, I highly recommend it!!!

----------


## Highlander

Basic task (i) Right on the cusp. I think it's just about ok.

Dad and Mom. Art, etc (DILD x2) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Close but no cigar......http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/hell-49766/

----------


## Sivason

Transformed into a shark. I am not completely impressed as I could not remove the feeling that I had arms (a shark with arms), I also forgot to scare anybody. I should read more carefully next month.
Here it is, TOTM Shark - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at the *Basic Task of the Month* (meaning of life), asking Wife and my 4-year-old "E".





> I walk back over to E and say, "Hey, buddy. What's the meaning of life?"
> 
> He lays the side of his head down on a nearby crate and says, "To not die..." I'm not sure that I heard him right so I ask him to repeat that. He says, "*Not dying*." (He's been having anxiety about death lately, which is probably where this comes from.)
> 
> Wife's nearby, so I ask her too. She looks pensive for a moment. "*To see the best of living*."



The Dream Fairgrounds - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Arra

I finally remembered to try but failed pathetically.




> I walked around a bit, through the house.  No stabilization was necessary.  I hadn't done anything odd yet as I felt I'd wake up if I tried.  Finally, I remembered the 'task of the month', to make a portal appear, go to hell and meet Satan.  I looked at the ground and tried imagining a portal being there.  When that didn't work at all, I tried seeing other objects already there as portals, but then the whole dream scene started fading.  Desperate to hold on, I tried stabilizing the world again and found myself in front of a large propane tank, like the one at my old elementary school.  I tried imagining the propane tank to be a portal, as it was sort of portal shaped.  It distorted for a bit and started fading.  I regretted this now, and remembered the easier task of the month, to ask someone the meaning of life.  I realized I'd been stupid to start out with such a difficult task when I've had virtually no dream control experience.  I wanted to go back and ask a person but the dream was fading and there were no DCs around.  I remembered all the people in that house before, how stable that dream had been, and realized it would have been so easy to ask someone that question, but now it was too late.
> 
> The dream stabilized completely but my memory partially went with it.  For some reason I forgot about the tasks now, and believed I'd woken up from that dream and that this was real life.  I wondered if I was still dreaming, but there was an overwhelming 'sense' that this was real life and a pressure not to even think about it.

----------


## bemistaken

Way to go CL!  Great answer!  ::lol::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Alright, hopefully tonight luck will be on my side. I really wanna ask a DC the meaning of life and scare some people as a shark. I also wanna do my personal task of holding up a bank with only a banana.

----------


## woblybil

Another Fail..
8/19.........6:00am
[I had been awake from 3:30 AM until about 4:15 and went back to bed and forgot and pushed the bedroom door almost closed with the new kitty outside...]
 Suddenly I was sitting on a creek bank fishing for catfish and teaching a little boy 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...er-fail-49863/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry for tardiness guys, now Internet until Friday, so I'm doing everything on my phone :p

----------


## Sivason

Thought I could do the advanced task better than I just did it. I gave it another shot. I was hoping for a more realistic shark and to scare people. However, I overcomplicated it, trying to combine it with an advanced task of my own and woke up before it was complete. Here is the failed attempt. A Swim as an Eel - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Oceandrop

Besides some dreams I also remember a fragment from today, where I became lucid and remembered the Task of the Month. I asked a female DC in front of me what the meaning of life is, but I sadly don't remember her answer and nearly nothing else from the lucid  :Sad:  Not much time left, I really hope I can get wings before the month ends.

----------


## SuperOhm

Got close. Found a man in Devil pajamas, asked him to take me to hell so we could have a beer. We were on our way but unfortunately my alarm went off waking me up.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I managed to pull of the basic "Ask a DC the Meaning of Life" last night!!! But don't read just that, it's like ten seconds of the dream! The rest is really funny too!!!

Two Choices and Banana Bank Robbery (8/20/13)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The meaning of life is POO!!!

----------


## LucasPotter

::lol::  Some might say that was a shitty answer.  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

It sounds like something I would say if I broke my computer...  :Oh noes:

----------


## Icyice

I hope this qualifies.





> Then, I saw this one lady (late teens to early 20s I believe) and thought of the TOTM. I went up to her and asked "Quick, what's the meaning of life?"
>  "I don't know." said she.
>  "Just say something!"
>  "Rebecca is dating _____ (forgot the name), but he's kind high-*mumble*."
>  "High-what?"
>  "He's high-*mumble*."
>  "What?"
>  "Rebecca's also dating _____ (forgot his name too.)"



DJ here

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Loving y'all's DCs and their answers!

----------


## woblybil

I'm sure getting enough fail's at one silly task.....

8/34
7:00 am I had woke up early and went to the swamp trail fishing but instead of backing out the quarter mile onto the causeway I drove straight out and then wondered why I did that and then the bicycle lady came riding toward me and she looked all screwy and the swamp was fall colored in the summer and I thought thats why I did that, Im dreaming again and she stopped to talk as usual but she was really edgy about the bears and kept looking behind her and when I asked her the meaning of life she said I gotta go before it gets dark so I said its morning but we heard something coming and I woke up at my desk and remembered it all vividly and wrote it all on the computer then I felt the bed under me and at the same time the cat opened the closet door and woke me completely awake and now have to write this all over again because it was all a dream and I had nothing where this is if that makes sense  :tongue2:

----------


## SuperOhm

Basic i Success!

Relevant portion of the dream:




> I turned around on this busy street and asked the first person I saw, a young woman with short curly red hair, "This might seem a little strange, but I'm having sort of an existential crisis. What would you say is the meaning of life?"
> 
> At first I couldn't understand her one-word answer, so I asked her to repeat herself. She leaned forward and said "Drive. The only thing that gives life meaning is finding at least one thing which really drives you. Something which so consumes you that you are compelled to do it. Something you cannot deny."
> 
> A passerby heard our conversation, a little brunette with dwarfism, "I couldn't help but overhear what you two were talking about and I totally agree. Even Zombies seem to behave with purpose. They have a hunger they cannot deny which causes them to pass on their traits, in this case zombism. Now, they didn't choose that purpose, that purpose chose them, but now we, we have that choice don't we?"



The rest of the dream journal entry is here.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha ^^

Wings when I get home!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

So do you only get club access for doing the advanced tasks?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> So do you only get club access for doing the advanced tasks?



No you should be able to: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task-club/

Works or no?

----------


## woblybil

Finally (And don't be saying I told you so)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...b-right-50158/




I wonder where all of my achievement's went ?

----------


## she

I don't like beer. I used cola instead. And there wasn't hot unfortunatelly. But the davil showed me interesting hocus-pocus.

I was in my room. I flew a bit, landed, and went through a wall into the other room. Then I went outdoors and was looking for a hole in the earth. I wanted to go under the ground, find Devil and drank a bottle of cola with him. I jumped into the portal and found myself in the banquet house like in the cinema, just before the old smiling man, looking like a famous actor. His smile was charming. I thought that he was the Devil. I turned around and found some bottles of cola in the ice. I took two and gave one to him. I drank it all and it was tasty, but a bit mix with water. I said – show me something interesting. He asked a waiter for a water, took it into the empty bottle from the cola, pour it on his hand and the water turned into money. I was impressed and I think I’ll try to make it in nearest LD. Then he became to count money and I awoke.

----------


## SuperOhm

Managed to create the portal, find the devil, but just walked around a bit, forgot the beer. He did hand me a brand to keep my feet warm in the icy parts of hell though. I can stand the heat just fine, the cold not nearly as well. I've still got a few more days to get that beer. I might bring my own though, I specifically remember thinking that if I ate or drank anything from the underworld that I wouldn't be able to return. of course it's garbage, but it does align itself well enough with mythology.

----------


## SuperOhm

Now that I'm thinking about it, I never would have had the need to "beat the heat" as I have always been immune to the fires of hell. It wasn't my idea to "beat the chill" with the brand, it was merely offered by the devil. I think I still want to be the impetus behind the activity. I'm actually thinking a hell jacuzzi sounds like a good alternative to a cold beer seeing as how I'm immune to fire and dislike beer.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Finally got the basic i task at the last minute:





> Deilded again, this time skipped hell and went into the kitchen. I went blind on the way, but I could still feel so I kept walking and made it to the kitchen and got my sight back. I saw an old woman looking in my fridge, and I recalled the basic task! I asked her the meaning of life and she said "I am a good ___ and a good leader." I didn't hear the first work so I asked her to repeat. She said "I am a good dad, and a good leader." Lol ok. I woke up.



Basic TOTM DEILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

The countdown to September Task begins.....  :Oh noes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I actually had a short DILD with the devil again but didn't get the task.  I didn't even log it yet I'm so burnt out on that damn task. I even made my eyes a demonic red for the occasion and everything  ::blue::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Long work weekend, September tasks coming soon!

----------

